# Book of Psalms for Worship App



## N. Eshelman (Oct 28, 2010)

The Book of Psalms for Worship has a great App that includes all of the words of the 2009 Psalter from C&C as well as all of the tunes. It is a really good app. It's a bit expensive ($10), but all of the material is copyrighted, and I paid $12 for my ESV Study Bible App. You should all check it out, and if you have the app, please write a review of it on the iTunes site. 

What'dya think? 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-book-of-psalms-for-worship/id391214234?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2010)

$10 is too much. I won't pay that much for an app.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 28, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> $10 is too much. I won't pay that much for an app.



Fred, I think that it's high too, but if this was the song book that you used in worship, you may feel differently about it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 28, 2010)

The way I look at it is that it costs $17 for the hard copy and $10 for the app--so I save seven dollars.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > $10 is too much. I won't pay that much for an app.
> ...


 Nope. I use the Psalter also, and even paid for the new Digital Psalter license. I wouldn't (and didn't) pay $12 for the ESV either, even though it is the version I use in worship. Apps have a break even point, and $10 is too much for single functionality that can be easily duplicated on the web. I think they would be MUCH better served to make this $1 (or even free) and up-sell with the actual Psalter or Digital Psalter. That would get this in front of more people outside the RPCNA. $10 basically guarantees no one outside the RPCNA will buy it.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 29, 2010)

What they should do is make it free if you buy a hardcover version and keep the 10 dollar price if you just want that.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 29, 2010)

The only issue I have is that you have to be connected to the internet in order to hear the tunes for the Psalms. That alone kills the deal for me. 

Apps (in general) should be able to run offline as well as online. It makes little sense to depend on the internet to use the feature in which the bulk of the cost came from.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Another reason to hold is that there are no notes with the selections. You can only listen to the tune (and that only when connected to wifi) or look at the words. I would pay $2.99 for this app.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like to see an app for the 1650. An Android app.


----------



## travstar (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the offline version which features instant access to both words and tunes. It's readily accessible, requires no connectivity and has a nice red hardback. I can buy new bestsellers on Kindle (which sends to the Kindle app. Which was free) for less than that, and most books I have were either free or a dollar. 

Leaving e-books in particular and widening the scope of this semi-rant on pious gouging, any app these days costing more than three dollars better do bathrooms. Yes, I've paid $5 for apps, but the lion's share of that price went to licensure of the product ensuring reputable service from established companies (Logos, EA, Hasbro) and top-notch features. 

In short, this app, especially with the necessity of connectivity for tunes, is the epitome of unequal e-weights. Shame.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 29, 2010)

Good thoughts. Please keep responding. I have sent the link to this thread on to the rest of the members of the RPCNA's board of ed and pub (which oversees the app). Other feedback is appreciated.


----------

